# Decent 2k Clear?



## waqasr

About to order a 1L of 2k clear and thought ask for some opinions on what you guys prefer or recommend. On the bay there is a litre kit of Max Meyer 002 with activator for under £20 which im happy with. I know max meyer make good stuff but not sure if there is something else better around the price range.

There also lots of omi cron stuff, have no idea what thats like and also Upol 2080 and other non branded anti scratch stuff.

It will be air dried so need something suitable. Im not sure if durability varies much as im painting my front splitter I need it to be fairly stone resistant. What do you guys think?


----------



## asasprey

Maxmeyer is so much better than 0200. That's what I use. Hb body autoclear Is meant to be good


----------



## waqasr

The max meyer stuff is 0200 LINK so im a bit confused, are you saying its better than the others I listed?


----------



## Scoobycarl

Valspar univarnish is pretty good mate i think the hb body stuff is sh1te to be honest imo
The max mayer is good so if you can get it easy then id stick with that bud


----------



## waqasr

Thanks Carl, Ill see if I can find Valspar stuff, if not ill just get the max meyer, its good to have options though.


----------



## Andyb0127

Personally id go with max Meyer 0200 or there 0300, never used omni crom but apparently its meant to be fairly good.
As for hb body clear or upol wouldn't use either I think there shyte, and as for upol saying its anti-scratch what a load of tosh because its not anti-scratch at all.
If your looking on ebay have a look a lechler macrofan laquer used that before and it pretty similar to max Meyer.


----------



## Scoobycarl

Andyb0127 said:


> Personally id go with max Meyer 0200 or there 0300, never used omni crom but apparently its meant to be fairly good.
> As for hb body clear or upol wouldn't use either I think there shyte, and as for upol saying its anti-scratch what a load of tosh because its not anti-scratch at all.
> If your looking on ebay have a look a lechler macrofan laquer used that before and it pretty similar to max Meyer.


Whats the difference between those 2 max mayer clears andy ? One ms and one hs ?


----------



## asasprey

Sorry I was tired. I meant maxmeyer 0300 is way better than 0200 &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## asasprey

0300 is much thicker than 0200 and smells nicer, like coconut. You can get away with just 1 coat on a smart repair whereas some require a few. I would also rather cut off my left testicle than spray a car using jawels omi cron. Worst stuff I have ever used in every possible way


----------



## Andyb0127

Scoobycarl said:


> Whats the difference between those 2 max mayer clears andy ? One ms and one hs ?


Yes mate I'm sure the 0200 was ms long time since i used it, the 0300 is hs just grip coat one full wet coat job done, polishes really easy aswell and holds it gloss levels.


----------



## Andyb0127

asasprey said:


> 0300 is much thicker than 0200 and smells nicer, like coconut. You can get away with just 1 coat on a smart repair whereas some require a few. I would also rather cut off my left testicle than spray a car using jawels omi cron. Worst stuff I have ever used in every possible way


Sounds like the smart express clear we use for our smart repairs, one very light coat followed by full wet coat. Infrareds' in ten mins cool down and polish job done. Think that's summed up what omni-cron is like then.


----------



## Scoobycarl

Guy next door uses the max mayer and it stinks lol so it must be the 0200 he uses,we used it for a while and i liked it but at our shop the boss will get something to try off the supplier and then changes it ! just when you getting good results with one we have another ?


----------



## Andyb0127

Scoobycarl said:


> Guy next door uses the max mayer and it stinks lol so it must be the 0200 he uses,we used it for a while and i liked it but at our shop the boss will get something to try off the supplier and then changes it ! just when you getting good results with one we have another ?


Sounds familiar mate had those sort things. You really like it tell them you want to carry on using it they say yeah ok you think great, then next week you end up with another different clear to try.


----------



## waqasr

Thanks for all the replies guys, real helpful stuff here. So ill stay away from the omi crap and upol. Ive read before that the max meyer 0300 is better than the 200 but cant seem to get it in 1litre quantities. 

Andy whats the smart express stuff like? Also any big difference between MS and HS? this is all for personal use to me so im not fussed if something takes longer or more coats as ive got no time limits. 

But am I right in saying even the Max meyer 200 will be better than most of the stuff on ebay?


----------



## Andyb0127

MS is medium solids clear normally one light coat followed by two full wet coats obviously leaving sufficient flash off time between coats.

HS is high solids one light coat followed by one full wet coat. 

0200 will be more like ms which means you could apply two full wet coats, drying times with ms are slightly quicker, if you've used an extra fast activator to help air dry times. Alot of hs laquers will air dry but do take slightly longer drying.

Smart express is available from morellis but only as a 7.5 ltr kit which is around £80, but would only really advise using it for single panels/bumpers as its fast drying, I actually really like it doesn't drop in gloss levels polishes nicely and holds up well. Even tho some after a few months once weathered seem to drop back on gloss. Its hs so you'll only need 1.5 coats on any panel your laquering.


----------



## toddy23

Max meyer 0300 decent clear like said bit on the thick side but I used to drop a bit of thinner in and it's about £90ish,0200 is a ms and does smell strong and about £60ish,the valspar industrial line is also a good cheap clear and also about £60 but the one we are using at work at the minute is the octoral c400 air dry and has choise of hardeners which is 24 fast for like sides etc and the 25 medium for bigger areas but I always use the 25 on bonnets as the 24 can pop on bonnets if over applied but the 25 doesn't pop but really is a good clear and that's what we use on every job now and once you get used to using it you will use it all the time but it's not been out long and the price it about £75 for the clear and £25-£30 for hardeners but if any painters who have the octoral sceame in and not used the air dry c400 give it a try with the 25 hardener in to start but it's a great clearcoat,,,,,,,,,,20 min bake with 24 hardener and 30 mins with the 25


----------



## Scoobycarl

Where is that from toddy as i might try some of that if the boss is ok with it ? 
Iv heard good things about the octral clear and im sure its part of valspars group which is all owned by hok in usa I think ?


----------



## asasprey

Andyb0127 said:


> Sounds like the smart express clear we use for our smart repairs, one very light coat followed by full wet coat. Infrareds' in ten mins cool down and polish job done. Think that's summed up what omni-cron is like then.


My work have smart express but Im not allowed to use it outside the booth  they buy some ace systems rubbish but now have some other clear which is like treacle and smells like fish. American company supplies it. Dries in 10 though so can't moan!

OP if I was going to buy just 1 ltr I'd try that hb body autoclear (596?). Upol was rubbish for me when I used it. Came out like string. 
Got nothing to lose for 20 notes


----------



## Andyb0127

That certain American company wouldn't be Sherwin Williams wouldn't, we had a demo for it. Wouldn't say I rated that much was like **** water air dried in ten mins at a certain temp which I cant recall, but was basically shyte. Now spies hecker are following suit but its still in development stages we've seen the demo at there training centre, results looked good but hard job to say untill you actually use it.


----------



## waqasr

asasprey said:


> My work have smart express but Im not allowed to use it outside the booth  they buy some ace systems rubbish but now have some other clear which is like treacle and smells like fish. American company supplies it. Dries in 10 though so can't moan!
> 
> OP if I was going to buy just 1 ltr I'd try that hb body autoclear (596?). Upol was rubbish for me when I used it. Came out like string.
> Got nothing to lose for 20 notes


I think ill just stick to the max meyer 0200 as Ive used HB body stuff before and didnt really like it. Even if the 0200 is MS, im fine with giving it a few more coats than an HS 2k.

Lastly, Im planning to apply a paint protection film to the splitter once Ive painted it to stop stone chips, how long does it need to have dried for before I apply this, bearing in mind it will be air drying.


----------



## Scoobycarl

Do you mean a vinyl ? If so then i would wait about 6-8 weeks mate as will still be gassing out solvent and the vinyl will trap it and can cause issues hth


----------



## waqasr

Well, same concept yeah. Its not vinyl but a urethane film like 3m ventureshield, xpel ultimate etc. Fair enough, i did think it would be a while until I could apply it. Thanks


----------



## toddy23

We get it from fleet factors but also Martin browns do it but I play them against each other because they both want out business and say to Martin browns fleet have gave it to us for £70 with a choise of hardener and most times they will knock couple of quid off but really we are saving about £25.we have 3 sceames in which is max meyer from brown brothers,octoral from fleet factors and sherwin Williams from Martin browns and I play with them when I want a new gun and say if you give me ( the limited edition gun) that I want I will just use your paint and not the others so get my new gun use there paint for a bit then go back to my favourite which is octoral waterbase but at the minute I'm wanting a iwata lp80 the limited edition so I'm on at Martin browns for it cos I got 2 guns off the other two places and to be honest they have done something with the sherwin and it's really thin now but covers really well and dries rapid( last time I tried sherwin it was **** and was bitty,dryed slow) I know whites are poor coverage on the other sceames you cover the primer and think it's covers but when it dries back you can still see the primer fully but the sherwin covers no props,now I'm only using it until I get my gun cos it takes for ever for the computer to find the colour cos it's just to slow but on the other sceame its instant but sherwin water is miles better then it was,,,,,the other fault is the colour chip system all the chips are peppered all over instead of in the same holder


----------



## Scoobycarl

Il look into that mate cheers,its similar to our mipa solvent scheme with the whites it can take ages to colour as are some reds unless you smash a couple of coats on lol


----------



## supernova-dw

I'm a bit out of touch with products in the UK at the moment but 2/3 years back I liked to use Kapci coatings lacquer, it was mega cheap and actually a decent lacquer! Nice gloss, practically no die back and reasonably hard wearing, it was pretty thin but other than that I really liked it! Preferred it over Max Mayer to be honest!


----------



## Scoobycarl

I have read a couple of times that you liked this clear bud i may give it a try ! Any particular one mate ? Thanks


----------



## waqasr

Ive actually used a Kapci one on the my spoiler and rear valance, see results HERE It flatted and polished real nice and dried rock hard, but now 2 months on it seems to have dropped back and gloss has fallen off, looks a little more orange peely again so im thinking off wetsanding with 2000 and buffing up again.

Thats the only reason Im looking for a different Clear, but the kapci stuff is easily available locally to me.


----------



## supernova-dw

Scoobycarl said:


> I have read a couple of times that you liked this clear bud i may give it a try ! Any particular one mate ? Thanks


Yeh I like it mate, it seems like a good product and great value for money mainly because I'd say the name isn't out there if you know what I mean which probably puts a lot of people off.

Just eBay search Kapci lacquer and it'll come up straight away, think they only do one type, it's pretty cheap I think you can get a 7.5l kit for £40-45 ish.

Give it a go and let us know your thoughts.


----------



## supernova-dw

waqasr said:


> Ive actually used a Kapci one on the my spoiler and rear valance, see results HERE It flatted and polished real nice and dried rock hard, but now 2 months on it seems to have dropped back and gloss has fallen off, looks a little more orange peely again so im thinking off wetsanding with 2000 and buffing up again.
> 
> Thats the only reason Im looking for a different Clear, but the kapci stuff is easily available locally to me.


Just looking through your thread I think that this could be sown to over application to be honest, see you were using a 1.5 setup on one of those electric sprayer which would have put it on very heavy and wet.... I've never had any die back troubles so think this could possibly be the cause.


----------



## Scoobycarl

supernova-dw said:


> Yeh I like it mate, it seems like a good product and great value for money mainly because I'd say the name isn't out there if you know what I mean which probably puts a lot of people off.
> 
> Just eBay search Kapci lacquer and it'll come up straight away, think they only do one type, it's pretty cheap I think you can get a 7.5l kit for £40-45 ish.
> 
> Give it a go and let us know your thoughts.


Will do mate thanks


----------



## Aaran

i find the hb/kapci/max mayer and nexa autoclears to soft (like mega mega soft).

they marr so easy once cured even with a microfiber. ppg d800 is about the hardest clear you can get for that money, the lechler 2000 is also pretty good in that price range.

im much prefer the sikkens, it is double the price but its alot more resistant to swirling but compared to the above its very hard to lay down out the gun as nice


----------



## Scoobycarl

Thats ok as long as customer pays double for materials ! As long as I quoted for it I would not care but most customers dont give a toss lol


----------



## pcm1980

Ive used the kapci clear too, to be honest I really liked it. It sprays really well and had excellent gloss levels. I also thought it polished easy and really well without any problems with swirling ( colour was non metallic black bmw 668 ). I would definitely use again.
Another decenr clear at reasonable price is nexa 596 ms clear.


----------



## waqasr

supernova-dw said:


> Just looking through your thread I think that this could be sown to over application to be honest, see you were using a 1.5 setup on one of those electric sprayer which would have put it on very heavy and wet.... I've never had any die back troubles so think this could possibly be the cause.


Your probably right, It did spray on pretty thick, but yea it was decent stuff. Ive ordered max meyer 0200 so ill see how I get on with it.


----------

